# [Help!] Fried PSU or Fried Mobo/CPU?!



## Zerys

Hey everyone. 

Hoping you guys can help me out on this issue. I upgraded some parts in my rig to 
- Asus Z97-E
-i7-4770
-MSI Gtx 770 OC
-8gb Kingston DDR3-1866 ram

I threw my new parts into my old computer case, I decided to re-use my case, 850w PSU, 1tb Hdd, and cd-rom, since there was nothing wrong with them..
After I hooked everything up, everything plugged in snug and properly I closed the case and happily pushed the power button and turned on my monitor.. I waited and waited for a BiOS screen to show or any visuals and after about 40seconds of my pc being on it shut itself off. 

At first I thought, dang maybe I didnt put the ram in all the way. Removed and reinstalled the ram and tried again. Same thing happened, powered up for 40seconds with no BIOS and then shut itself off. 

Second thought was maybe I didn't push the gfx card in all the way. Removed and reinstalled and tried again. Same thing, powered up, no BIOS and shut itself off. 

I spent a couple hours removing and adding parts trying to figure out what was wrong and couldn't figure it out, still can't. I noticed that when I pushed the power button everything looked like it was starting up right away, all fans spinning but my CPU fan. That delayed about 8-10seconds and slowly started spinning to max speed. 

So I thought maybe the mobo/cpu got hit with some static when I was installing so I figured I'll just take it out and re-add my old setup and file a RMA on the parts. After I re-added my old pc and plugged it all in, I flicked the power switch on the back of my PSU and it just made a clicking sound. It wouldn't stop clicking.
My Pc also wasn't getting any power when I pushed the power button. I thought maybe i had the power switch in backwards, swapped that and tried again. Still no power to the Pc and the PSU just made clicking noises. 

So now I am torn for whats wrong with my new parts. Was it the PSU that wasn't giving enough power to the CPU for it to boot up? Or was the mobo/CPU fried and my PSU got fried along the way of swapping it between mobos?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

TLDR: Got new parts. No bios or video on boot and shuts itself off after 40seconds. May have fried mobo/CPU and maybe fried PSU in the process.


----------



## greenbrucelee

CPUs are pretty bullet proof unless you havent put on any thermal paste or a cooler (you need to remove the old paste and apply fresh paste every time you remove the cooler).

Motherboards are also pretty solid unless they are subject to static or they make contact with the case this is why standoffs are used so make sure you have used all the standoffs required.

Now when it comes to power supplies quality is as important as the power, what was the make of the psu?

and can you borrow a known good working one from someone?


----------



## JimE

You can start with the sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## Zerys

greenbrucelee said:


> Now when it comes to power supplies quality is as important as the power, what was the make of the psu?


It's an Antec PSU. It's only about 2 maybe 3 years old. I don't have one to borrow so I am picking up one today after work. I kind of figured it was the PSU to begin with but I was hoping for some background insight. The mobo itself is fully mounted, all screws firm but not too tight. I removed the CPU and checked for bent pins and reinstalled it.


----------



## greenbrucelee

it depends on which antec psu it is. Until recently antec used cheap manufacturers to make there power supplies,there psus 8 years ago were all made on the seasonic reference design and the same gold capacitors that most seasonic use.

They have since seen the folly of that decision and went back to seasonic but their best make is the high current gamer series. most of the rest of their psus are still low quality. Seasonic are the best and they make xfx and as said antec hcg.

The worst thing you can do when buying a psu is to buy a cheap one or one that isn't 80% certified,

corsair are now doing what antec did and their RMAs have nearly doubled.


----------

